# I want to join the Air Force (23 years old)



## dreamerboy (16 Sep 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for any advice and tips. (I appreciate in advance).

I am a recent university graduate and I seriously want to join the Air Force. Yes, I would ENORMOUSLY enjoy being a pilot. I understand that fighter pilots are indeed exceptional human beings. And that is fine! I would enjoy being a cargo, research or helicopter pilot just as much! In fact I can commit to this as long as it takes.

Q1) I have completed my online application with the CF. I am now gathering my supporting documents and looking for references. This is really hard. It's hard to think of 5 people who have known me for 5+ years. The longest I kept a job is 1 year. Any advice on references?

Q2) Also, is the RCAF recruiting now? (I will however visit a recruitment center tomorrow).

Again, thanks!


----------



## observor 69 (16 Sep 2010)

FYI:
"In 1964 the Canadian government began to reorganize Canada's armed forces with the aim of integrating the RCAF with the Royal Canadian Navy and the Canadian Army to form the unified Canadian Forces. The purpose of the merger was to reduce costs and increase operating efficiency.[30] The Minister of National Defence, Paul Hellyer stated on 4 November 1966 that "the amalgamation...will provide the flexibility to enable Canada to meet in the most effective manner the military requirements of the future. It will also establish Canada as an unquestionable leader in the field of military organization."[31] A new National Defence Act was passed in April 1967. On 1 February 1968, unification was completed and the RCAF ceased to exist."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Canadian_Air_Force#Unification

You are not the first to ask these questions. Use the search function on this site, it will yield a bounty of information.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Sep 2010)

dreamerboy, start with this thread on the current state of recruiting across the CF:

Topic: Trades OPEN / Closed ?


----------



## Occam (16 Sep 2010)

There's a whole thread on the subject of references...happy reading!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13706.0.html


----------



## dreamerboy (16 Sep 2010)

Thank you for the great three answers above. I'm working on my references.

By the way, how realistic is my dream? I am not the "by the book" candidate, and I am aware of that. I did not major in a hard science nor have any flight experience. However, I do have a high GPA and a clean criminal record, never used drugs and I am in good health.

DreamerBoy


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2010)

I majored in nothing at all and had no flying experience either.


----------



## Beech Boy (16 Sep 2010)

In my opinion, how realistic a dream it is will mainly rely on your persistence, patience and aptitude. The recruiting process for Pilot is a long and winding road but if you have those 3 traits, your chances will be dramatically improved.

Note, I am not a recruiter but I did just get sworn in as a Pilot through the DEO stream. The only way you will find out if your dream will come true is to start pursuing it and don't stop pursuing it. (My process began in October 2007 and I was sworn in last week).

Best of luck,

Beech


----------



## dreamerboy (22 Sep 2010)

Thank you for your replies.
Congratulations, Beech Boy, on your pilot wings. I can't believe the proces lasted three years! Could you tell us how you lived this period in terms of training, work, preparation, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## Zoomie (25 Sep 2010)

His recruiting process lasted 3 years.  It takes between 3-4 years after enrollment to become a Winged Pilot.


----------



## dreamerboy (7 Oct 2010)

OMG that is a long time! Well it all starts with the application which I am completing now. But I think everything is closed until next year.


----------



## Chilme (8 Oct 2010)

If a pilot is what you really want to be then 3 yrs is not a long time, especially at your age.  If you start now, you'll be ready to go in a sexy new CF-35.

Just a thought...


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2010)

Chilme said:
			
		

> CF-35.



It wont be CF-35 and it wont be CF-135 either.


----------



## dreamerboy (7 Dec 2010)

Hello. I'm back at it again. I'd like to know what 'sworn in' as a pilot means. Is this after Basic Training or more advanced training? Does it mean you're already a pilot or you still have some training to do?

Thanks, as always.


----------



## 2010newbie (7 Dec 2010)

At the end of the recruiting process (if you are successful) you are given a job offer for a specific trade (except for RETP I believe) and after you accept that offer, an enrolment ceremony is scheduled. That ceremony is where you give an oath of allegiance and become a member of the Canadian Forces. Being sworn-in as a pilot only means that you have joined the military as a pilot, this all happens before any training takes place. Some people could be civilian pilots and some could be military pilots if they were re-enrolling. There are even some with no flight experience.


----------



## Loachman (8 Dec 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Being sworn-in as a pilot _*applicant*_ only means that you have joined the military as a pilot _*applicant*_


----------

